# How to order from The Herp Shop



## Hindy (Jun 13, 2018)

gday,
I’ve now tried twice to place an order from the herp shop and to no avail. 
What am I doing wrong?

Cheers!


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm lucky in that I live fairly local.
Have you tried calling Brian and doing your order over the phone?


----------



## Hindy (Jun 13, 2018)

Not as yet, no. 
I filled in one of the order forms on the site and also sent an email


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 13, 2018)

Hindy said:


> Not as yet, no.
> I filled in one of the order forms on the site and also sent an email



Brian doesn't check emails as often as he used to. It might take him a few days but if you emailed I promise he will respond.


----------

